# Which Embroidery Machine?



## Screen Printer

I am about to get setup to do embroidery.


I think I will get a Single Head first.
Get familiar with it.
Then get a 6 head.
Then hopefully enough business to get another 6 head.

I am looking at the Big Picture.


What brands and models do you prefer?

I would rather people that own the machines to respond.



Brother....Barudan....SWF???????????

Thanks!


----------



## oldkush

Most embroiderers have a favorite machine and some may even say their's is "the best". Truth is, there really isn't one "best" machine ..... instead there are a number of very good ones.

Check out machines from Tajima, Barudan, Happy, ZSK, SWF, Toyota, Brother and Melco. These are the companies that have been around for some time and have a proven track record. If you are serious about building a business, I personally would stay away from the Chinese machines [Prodigi, RichPeace, new Meistergrams, Vital Link, etc.]

The most popular machines for high production industrial embroidery are probably the Tajima and Barudan. Maybe less common but certainly equal to the task will be machines from Happy, ZSK and Brother. The SWF machines have steadily improved over the years and are now considered to be a legitimate contender by many. 

Which machines / models are best for you will often depend on what you expect from the machine. As always, regardless of which machine you consider .... make after sales service a big part of your decision on which to purchase.

Which embroidery machine dealers are nearest you ? Having a dealer / tech close by can be a big bonus [especially for someone new to embroidery]

Good luck

Bob


----------



## zoom_monster

Check out Melco and Tajima also. Mostly you want to make a choice based on the service that you'll recieve with your new machine. Your location relative to the parts and tech help will be even more important in the beginning. All the major brands make very capable machines. Do get a single that is big enough to run heavy items and you will keep it forever even after you get your bigger machines.

Ian


----------



## Screen Printer

oldkush said:


> Which embroidery machine dealers are nearest you ? Having a dealer / tech close by can be a big bonus [especially for someone new to embroidery]
> 
> Good luck
> Bob


Thanks Bob!

I was thinking the same thing.

I went to a store 30 minutes from me.
He sells Brother.

This guy was so nice and helpful.

He invited me back to spend a little time with him as he embroidered a few items so I can see how it is done.

He stocks single units, which is what I will get first.

Once i get it going..I will get 1 or 2 6 head machines.

He told me today...if I buy the single with him and it breaks for any reason...he would loan me a store machine until my machine was fixed. That is customer service!

Just wanted to be sure the Brother is up to par.

Thanks!
ted


----------



## Screen Printer

zoom_monster said:


> Do get a single that is big enough to run heavy items and you will keep it forever even after you get your bigger machines.
> 
> Ian


Thanks Ian,
Brother is the only dealer near. 
I think I will start with the Brother PR 650.


----------



## JaeAmera

Hi Ted-

Not an embroiderer but I have a point of advise.

Get ALL pre-sale promises in writing prior to signing or paying for your unit(s).

This economy has many sales people promising their mom's cooking on Sunday just to move a unit...always get promises in writing. This is business not friendship.

Hope this helps,

Jae


----------



## Screen Printer

Question....I am a real newby..so don't laugh..hehehehe


If I get a 6 head machine....

I would do 6 of the same items at the same time?

Could each machine do a different task? I would think no.


If this is the case...I might need more than one single head.


Can anyone explain how this works?


If you were to start your own business...what would you get?

Don't mean the brand names.


How many singles?

Doubles?

6 Heads?


Thanks!


----------



## Screen Printer

JaeAmera said:


> Hi Ted-
> 
> Not an embroiderer but I have a point of advise.
> 
> Get ALL pre-sale promises in writing prior to signing or paying for your unit(s).
> 
> This economy has many sales people promising their mom's cooking on Sunday just to move a unit...always get promises in writing. This is business not friendship.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Jae



Jae,

Thanks for your advice.
ted


----------



## zoom_monster

Ted Uhall said:


> Thanks Ian,
> Brother is the only dealer near.
> I think I will start with the Brother PR 650.


 Ted, Just something to think about.... will the 650 handle a heavy jacket (carhardt or similar) or a wool blanket, if one comes accross your bow? Don't get me wrong, they seem to be good machines, but make sure that if you're going to spend the money, you may also want to look at the non-compact versions for doing full back designs and applique. If that's not your market, perhaps you can sub those out if the need come about.

Ian


----------



## Screen Printer

zoom_monster said:


> Ted, Just something to think about.... will the 650 handle a heavy jacket (carhardt or similar) or a wool blanket, if one comes accross your bow? Don't get me wrong, they seem to be good machines, but make sure that if you're going to spend the money, you may also want to look at the non-compact versions for doing full back designs and applique. If that's not your market, perhaps you can sub those out if the need come about.
> 
> Ian



Thanks Ian,
Actually I don't know....That is why I am here...For Advice.

As far as my market... I honestly don't want any limitations.

The guy told me today that he did a leather jacket for a few bikers.

We both know...you can drive a ford escort from miami to new york...but a Cadillac or BMW will give a much better ride.

I don't know what limitations these machines have.. I was hoping someone would lead me in the right direction.

Maybe i could get one 650....then a larger unit as i get started....then up to a 6 head after.

This way I would have a couple single machines.

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## oldkush

"Brother is the only dealer near. 
I think I will start with the Brother PR 650.'



If your nearest dealer sells Brother, that is certainly where you should start looking at machines ... but do not limit yourself to just Brother.

Although the PR 650 is a very good machine, it is important to know that it is an intermediate machine [basically a robust home machine with commercial machine features]. The 650 is not a commercial machine and is not representative of what Brother has to offer in its commercial machine line.

If your plan is to build an embroidery business and have multi-head machines, I'm not so sure the PR-650 would be a good choice for your initial single head. You may be better off looking at a true single head commercial machine.

Is this Brother dealer a home machine dealer or a commercial machine dealer ? I ask this because there is a big difference in technical service and parts between home and commercial.

Is this dealer able to service commercial machines [set timing, change a reciprocator, adjust needle bars, etc.] or does he have to bring a tech in ?

Bob


----------



## Screen Printer

oldkush said:


> "Brother is the only dealer near.
> I think I will start with the Brother PR 650.'
> 
> 
> 
> If your nearest dealer sells Brother, that is certainly where you should start looking at machines ... but do not limit yourself to just Brother.
> 
> Although the PR 650 is a very good machine, it is important to know that it is an intermediate machine [basically a robust home machine with commercial machine features]. The 650 is not a commercial machine and is not representative of what Brother has to offer in its commercial machine line.
> 
> If your plan is to build an embroidery business and have multi-head machines, I'm not so sure the PR-650 would be a good choice for your initial single head. You may be better off looking at a true single head commercial machine.
> 
> Is this Brother dealer a home machine dealer or a commercial machine dealer ? I ask this because there is a big difference in technical service and parts between home and commercial.
> 
> Is this dealer able to service commercial machines [set timing, change a reciprocator, adjust needle bars, etc.] or does he have to bring a tech in ?
> 
> Bob


The dealer is a tech...he has a store manager to run the store.

I get your point on the beefed up home machine.

That is what I want to hear!

Would the BE-1201B be the commercial model?

Brother International - Industrial Embroidery and Sewing

I would like to go with a brother for my first machine...because..they are so nice and helpful and local.

Once I know what I am doing..then I can venture off to another brand.

thanks!

ted


----------



## oldkush

"As far as my market... I honestly don't want any limitations."


Ted. If you're not sure of your market and don't want any limitations, I would suggest you not purchase the PR-650. Instead, check out machines like ....

Brother International - Industrial Embroidery and Sewing

Embroidery Machines - ZSK-USA

SWF East | SWF/E-1501C Compact Single-head Embroidery Machine

Barudan | Elite Pro II: BEVT-Z1501 CB II or

Barudan | Elite XL: BEVT-Z901 CA

Tajima Embroidery Machine - NEO2 - TEJTII-C1501 or

Tajima Embroidery Machines - NEO Plus-TEMX-C1501

[media]http://www.happyemb.com/files_sales/hcd_2page.pdf[/media]

Most of the above machines can be interconnected should you get more than one of the same make and each of the above companies make multi-head machines should you expand to multiheads.

Bob


----------



## tfalk

We started with a Brother PR-600II which is a few models older than the 650. Aside from a few modifications, there isn't a lot of difference between them. One key thing is the sewing field is the same size with the exception of the cap frame as far as I can tell.

I can tell you this - they are complete work horses. I currently have 2 of them - one had 48 million stitches and the other has somewhere around 30 million. The automatic threaders are the weak link, otherwise they will run all day, every day. If you can live with a max sewing field of 7.5 by 11.5 and 6 colors, they are really great little machines. The other nice thing - when they need work, you just pick them up, put them in the car and take them to the shop - no tech travel charges... They are also MUCH more user friendly than the commercial machines... it pretty much won't let you hit a hoop unless you use non-brother hoops. The software has it's limitations but it's also very powerful for the price... You might want to look at something like the SWF 1501C compact machine - it's a bit higher priced than the Brother but it has a bigger sewing field and the 15 colors come in handy at times if you are running complex designs.

Earlier this year, we bought an SWF-E/1501T because of the 15 needles and the much larger sewing field. Ours also has a sequin attachment. Compared to the Brother PR600, it's a completely different animal. You really need to be careful about hitting hoops, positioning things, etc. SWF sells the Sierra Embroidery Office software which has a lot of capabilities, it's just not as stable as I think it should be for the price. The machine itself will stitch hats, flats, jackets all day long...

If you are looking at a multi-head machine, most of them are single function - you can turn some of the heads off but you have to run the same design on all heads. Some machines are dual-function where you can control each head or sets of heads independently... 

Hope that helps somewhat...


----------



## Nimbus420

I used to work with a Barudan 6 head and a single head. Thats the only brand I ever used but always heard it was the best. Easy to repair, runs smoothly, computer was a bit strange but easy once you figure it out


----------



## wcatembroidery

I have only owned an SWF machine and have had nothing but good luck from the equipment. I dealt with SWF east out of Tampa Florida and received excellent support and training. I purchased the 15 needle single head compact unit and do not regret my purchase at all. If I had more room I would have purchased the table unit but the compact unit does everything I need. Good luck with your venture!


----------



## Flint54

Many of the popular brand name machines will be of good quality and will do what they are designed to do. Your most important consideration is how good will the service be. Is it close by, are there qualified techs, is there training available and how far away is it, what does the training involve, will they set up the machine and test run it. These are just a few questions you need to have answers to.

As far as the # of heads, starting with a single is the only way IMO to go. Be sure that you get one of commercial quality! My idea of machine expansion is when your machine gets backed up due to orders then consider another machine, in the case of a new business seriously consider adding another commercial single head first. Once you have the orders to keep both singles busy all day then consider a 2 or 4 head with an extended sewing field. Having an extended field allows you to do large fields such as a large jacket back. We have a single head, 2 two heads and a 4 head. This allows us to do samples as needed on the single, we can run different jobs on the 2s and the 4 or we can combine machines. 

Do not over buy your machine, remember if the needles are not going up and down you are loosing $$$, In your case I feel that a 6 head would be a great waste of capital until you have the need. 

As an example, using a 10K stitch logo, you would be able to do @ 140 items each day. Your annual work days on average would be 260 so to keep your machine running you would be running @ 36,000 items on your machine.

This is not cast in stone, just remember that an idle machine is costing you $$, running it for small orders is a waste of the machines efficiency so a machine with fewer heads is actually a more prudent investment. Also consider resale at a later date.


----------



## Screen Printer

Thanks so much guys!

I think I made a decision.

I will start with a Brother 650.

I may start with 2 of them.

I will have the quotes this afternoon.

It may not be the best machine, but I think it would get me started.

Everyone that has one seems to like it and even though they buy a larger commercial machine later, they keep the brother working.

As I grown I think I will look into Barudan.

I may ask more questions along the way.

Thanks so much!

Ted


----------



## oldkush

Good luck with the 650's. They are good machines and as long as you realize that they do have more limitations than a compact commercial machine, the 650's should serve you well.

Also remember that you do not have to purchase the embroidery software that the machine dealer sells. You are free to use any editing / digitizing / lettering software you choose as long as it will save designs in a format your machine can read.

Take the time to research software available. Best bang for your dollar in quality embroidery software is Embird. You can download a free trial version at Official Web Site of Embird Software Authors and give it a try. In terms of number of users, Embird is probably the most popular embroidery software. Plenty of help and information from both the Embird website and numerous user groups.

You may also wish to look at Sierra's Stitch Era Universal at Free Sierra software for Embroidery & more... It's completely free [might have to pay shipping], is totally functional and considering its price [free] .... might be worth checking out. I personally am not especially fond of it but that is just my opinion and doesn't mean I'm right.

Also check other software like Pulse, Design Shop, Wilcom, Brother BES, i-Punch, etc. 

Embroidery has a steep learning curve and it would be unreasonable to expect to become proficient in all aspects in a short time. Learn to operate and care for your machines first .... they are your bread and butter. Once you are comfortable with the machine, then worry about learning software.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## Screen Printer

Revision #1 hehehehe


Ok..I want..............need your advice.


I was about to fork up for the brother 650..but maybe i want to go slightly larger.


Brother 650
6 needle
12"x8" print area
1000 stitches per minute
$8,000


SWF E-T901C
9 needle
18"x12" print area
1200 stitches per minute
$8,990


SWF E-1501C
15 needle
18"x12" print area
1200 stitches per minute
$9,990


Then later if I go to a 4-6-or 8 head...the hoops are interchangable.


What do you guys think about SWF ??


Thanks!

Ted


----------



## EXTouch

Ted Uhall said:


> Question....I am a real newby..so don't laugh..hehehehe
> 
> 
> If I get a 6 head machine....
> 
> I would do 6 of the same items at the same time?
> 
> Could each machine do a different task? I would think no.
> 
> 
> If this is the case...I might need more than one single head.
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain how this works?
> 
> 
> If you were to start your own business...what would you get?
> 
> Don't mean the brand names.
> 
> 
> How many singles?
> 
> Doubles?
> 
> 6 Heads?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


You are correct in your assumption: a 6 head machine will need to run the same job on all 6 heads. 

If you want to be able to be more flexible, definitely get a few single head machines. 

Amaya machines have the ability to be connected so that, say for example, you have 4 single head machines, they can all work independently OR you can have 2 and 2, 3 and 1, or all 4 running the same job. And if one stops, the other 3 keep working. With traditional multi-head machines, if a thread breaks on one, all the heads will stop. 

I think Toyota has also introduced this technology into their machines. 

I personally own Barudan machines and I LOVE them. I'm right down the road from both the HQ for Tajima and Barudan. Tajima was my second choice (but if SWF was a strong contender as well), but the consistent positive feedback from current Barudan owners as well as the service I was provided with before I even became a customer all led us to believe that Barudan was the best choice for us. 

We are currently looking into an Amaya system as we have hearing that their construction has improved significantly since the model was first introduced.


----------



## EXTouch

Ted, what kind of embroidery will you be doing? 

If you think you'll be doing a lot of jacket backs, I'd go a head and fork up the extra money for a larger machine. 

I use a variety of colors on a consistent basis, so I had to have a machine that at least had 12 needles (my machines have 15 needles).


----------



## Screen Printer

EXTouch said:


> Ted, what kind of embroidery will you be doing?
> 
> If you think you'll be doing a lot of jacket backs, I'd go a head and fork up the extra money for a larger machine.
> 
> I use a variety of colors on a consistent basis, so I had to have a machine that at least had 12 needles (my machines have 15 needles).


Thanks so much!

I am starting a business from scratch with many good contacts.

Several high volume clients/Friends want me to do this because they are tired of dealing with the local full of bull companies.

Just this Friday...he needed 400 pieces. 

We will have a good bit of jacket backs also.

I was just concerned if SWF was a good brand.

The Distributer is 7 hours from me...far..but better than across the US.

I will decide soon.

Anyone have any thoughts on the SWF..please post.

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## tfalk

Ted, I have 2 Brother PR600's that we started with and an SWF-E/1501T that we bought earlier this year. We use the Brothers for most of our left chest designs and occasionally some mid to larger size designs. For jackets and hats, we use the SWF because of the larger sewing field. 

The Brothers are a lot more user friendly than the SWF. The SWF is a commercial machine, the Brothers are cross-over home/commercial machines. They each have their better points and they each have their PITA points... 

After using the Brothers for 3 years, my wife pretty much hates the SWF. I've spent a lot more time using it so I think I understand it a little better and I'm more comfortable using it than she is. If you want to PM me your phone number, I'd be happy to talk to you about both machines. SWF and most of the embroidery machine companies usually have sales going at any point in time where you can trade up, especially in the first year. You might want to start with a single head, then upgrade to a dual function machine, then upgrade to a 4-6-8 head as your business needs grow. 

- Ted Falk


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS

The one major difference between the Brother PR-650 (or whatever model like that) and a truly commercial machine (like my Tajima NEO-2) is the speed at which they run. Don't just look at top end speed of 1000 spm and 1200 spm. That is like a car that has 160 mph on the speedometer. Will it actually do that? A truly commercial machine will truly do the speed you set it at until it gets wide satin stitches. Then it will slow down. But it will not slow down as much as the PR-650 will. I don't know if the PR-650 ever truly gets to or stays at the "max speed" that you set it for. Also, the ramp up and ramp down are much faster on the truly commercial machines. On my Tajima, it takes about 1-2 seconds to get up to full speed or to completely stop from full speed. On the Brother, it takes about 5-6 seconds. That doesn't sound like a lot, but after trims and color changes, they add up. Also, the movement between the stitching is much faster on the commercial machine. I can start a 7000 stitch design at the same set speed on both machines, and my Tajima will smoke my Brother.


----------



## scarface1899

Tajima is probably the best out there. Don't go for ZSK, they are not that good anymore. Service is bad and extra's are just not good. They are good in the big flat machines but they don't do much about the free arm machines.


----------



## Screen Printer

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Screen Printer

After reading replies on different machines..I continued looking for that machine that I had to have.

Keeping an open mind..trying to make the best decision.

I am really excited about the 

Toyota Expert ESP 9100 Net
15 needles
1200 stitches per minute 
14x19.5 working area

Connected thru network wireless

What I like about this unit is it is a Network modular machine.

I can learn to operate one machine then can add as many as I want.

6 machines could work 6 of the same jobs or 6 different jobs.

If one machine had a thread break....one machine is shut down to rethread.

If I get a 6 unit machine of another brand...If one head has a thread break...the whole 6 are down while rethreading.

This is not efficient.

Any thought are appreciated.

Thanks!


Also...what brand of software do most of you use.

I want something that doesn't have a big learning curve but is good.

It comes with Stitch Pro..not sure what that is... but I can get the machine with or without software.

I may want to go with a better software than is offered.

Here is the machine http://www.pantograms.com/machines.asp

scroll down and watch the video.

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## screen dummy

If you are looking at the big picture then stay away from the beefed up home embroidery machines and go with a commercial machine. Also, get past the single head idea. You get a 144 shirt order with a complex design you will be sewing forever. When we went into business we went straight for a 4 head Tajima. It was the wisest thing we did. We didn't have to go out after a year or two and purchase a new machine because we outgrew our single head. Yes it may cost more money but in the long run you will save money.


----------



## EnMartian

Our parent company, which has over 1000 heads, uses a lot of Barudans. We have other brands, but the Barudans are consistent and run well. From what I've been told, Barudan makes a good solid machine. As far as I know, we've been running this brand for a number of years and we keep buying them.


----------



## JaeAmera

screen dummy said:


> If you are looking at the big picture then stay away from the beefed up home embroidery machines and go with a commercial machine. Also, get past the single head idea. You get a 144 shirt order with a complex design you will be sewing forever. When we went into business we went straight for a 4 head Tajima. It was the wisest thing we did. We didn't have to go out after a year or two and purchase a new machine because we outgrew our single head. Yes it may cost more money but in the long run you will save money.


That is the exact advise I tell people who are looking to get into the dye-sub or standard printing markets...go with the BIGGEST printer / equipment you can afford.

If it is a hobby....find a local shop that doesn't mind you learning as an apprentice or better yet, take a class. If a person has decided to be a business...don't play around!!! Strike your market as forceful as you can.

Jae


----------



## Screen Printer

screen dummy said:


> If you are looking at the big picture then stay away from the beefed up home embroidery machines and go with a commercial machine. Also, get past the single head idea. You get a 144 shirt order with a complex design you will be sewing forever. When we went into business we went straight for a 4 head Tajima. It was the wisest thing we did. We didn't have to go out after a year or two and purchase a new machine because we outgrew our single head. Yes it may cost more money but in the long run you will save money.



So.. Are you saying that the toyota is a beefed up home model?

I think you need at least 1 single machine...you will not always run 4 or 6 up.

This machine is networked and can run as many as I want..side by side....all different jobs if I want.

If i get 4 machines and you have a 4 unit.

If your thread breaks..do all your machines stop to regroup?

If you are running many items and have 3 left... you will run 3 on your 4 head with 1 head turned off?

This machine could run 3 at the time...freeing up machine #4 to start a new job.


With 4 singles....I can run 3 shirts and a hat at the same time.
Where your machine would run the 3 shirts...then after complete you could do the hat.

Honestly...from what I read....the 4 up machines are single units placed on a 4 frame table all tied together to do the same task.

I know Toyota makes great cars...including a Lexus.

I don't think they would cheapen their name with a poor embroidery machine


Anyone use a Toyota here?

From what i was told....In Toyota software...you can assign your product to the machine of your choice


If i have 5 machines..I can set a job to Machine #1...#3...#4..#5 AND SKIP #2 if it was not finish the previous job.

ted


----------



## EXTouch

Hi Ted, 

IMO, the Toyota is not a souped up home machine and from the information I've gotten from you, the networked machines seem to be right up your ally. Like me, you need the ability to be able to run multiple "one piece" items or possibly a some multiple order runs. While all of the feedback in this thread is very valuable, ultimately only you know what decision is best for you. If you get a large order, you can always contract it out. Or, if you go with the Toyota system and add more heads later, you can run them at the same time just like a traditional 4 head machine. Whatever machine you purchase, make sure that you're getting the most features, sewing fields, and needles for you buck. There is always the chance for shoulda, woulda, couldas...that's just life.

BTW, I don't think that's the same Toyota, but I may be wrong *shrug*


----------



## EXTouch

There's some great threads regarding software here. I'd do a search and see what others have said there. We use Wilcom and TES (Compucon/Barudan). I read a really good article over the summer in Stitches Magazine regarding embroidery software pros and cons. I'll see if I can find a link to it and send it to you.


----------



## screen dummy

I was refering to the brother as the beefed up home machine. As far as thread breaks go, I don't get too many of them. And yes, the whole thing shuts down when I get a break, 15-20 seconds later I am up and running. If I run 1 piece or 100 the machine is running. I am not sure how this toyota system works. I know how my system works and it works great for me. You have to do your homework, decide what market you will be going after then decide what machine will help you. I will not tell you what to get I will just tell you my experience with my machine.


----------



## rs

Hi Ted,
I have a Brother four head and single head commercial machine and they have both been good machines. Today I purchase a Happy HCD 1501 to add to my eqiupment for a few reasons. The four head machine was getting tied up doing full backs for hockey jerseys, biker jacket backs ext. and some of these were being done as a single run because of the order or in the case of the hockey jerseys they all have different numbers on the backs. So basically I needed a single head with a large sewing field to help free up my four head because my brother single head couldn't hold the design.The Brother six head machine that my competition has even has more limitation as far as full backs go and the four head will hold larger hoops.So look for a machine with a wide sew area weather you are looking for a single head or four head or six head. Another thing to consider is if you go for a single head is the ease to convert over to the cap mode. My Brother single head is a pain to convert and never gets changed to the hat mode but with the Happy single head is the same as my Brother four head to convert and will be use for caps. Good luck Rick


----------



## Screen Printer

EXTouch said:


> There's some great threads regarding software here. I'd do a search and see what others have said there. We use Wilcom and TES (Compucon/Barudan). I read a really good article over the summer in Stitches Magazine regarding embroidery software pros and cons. I'll see if I can find a link to it and send it to you.


Thanks so much!

How is the learning curve for Wilcom?

Will it work with DST files?

The company that I would buy the machine from sells it with Stitch Pro.

They claim that is their own brand...But I would bet some company sells it to them with different names.


I would like a software this is good..but not a big learning curve.

Thanks for your help!

ted


----------



## Screen Printer

screen dummy said:


> I was refering to the brother as the beefed up home machine. As far as thread breaks go, I don't get too many of them. And yes, the whole thing shuts down when I get a break, 15-20 seconds later I am up and running. If I run 1 piece or 100 the machine is running. I am not sure how this toyota system works. I know how my system works and it works great for me. You have to do your homework, decide what market you will be going after then decide what machine will help you. I will not tell you what to get I will just tell you my experience with my machine.


Thanks...any suggestions you have I am listening.

I am very new to this business. I do know that you know much more than me.

The way the Toyota system runs is like a printer hooked to your computer by wireless network.

You can hook up as many printers as you want.

You can send a job to any printer...or send to all.

You can send from Toyota software...to printer 1...2...5.
3 & 4 can be running another job.

What I like about this unit is...if you have a break down..you can drop one printer and continue to run.

On a multi head...if the main part breaks...your whole machine could be gone.

When i typed printer..that was just using an example...the printer would be an embroidery machine.

Thanks!


----------



## EXTouch

Everyone learns differently. I took to embroidery fairly quickly. If you're new to embroidery in general there's going to be a learning curve anyway. The most important thing to me is the training. I got to go to Barudan's office for 4 days for training on the machine, maintenance, and the software. Even when I started on my home embroidery machine (a Husqvarna designer SE), a got two full days of training on the machine and the software. I guess I lucked out there. If you get training, don't be afraid to ask questions. _Ask them all. Twice if you have to._ Most software companies have training videos that you can access via the web as well. 

You have to remember that using the software to manipulate your designs and get them to the machines in one thing. Digitizing, creating, and major editing are completely different animals in the Zoo. Kind of like with the machines, there are some software programs that people swear by and other that kind of get the "eh" face. If they are giving you the software for "free" (it's never really free, you're paying for it some kind of way) then I'd start with that since it's the most compatible with your machine (you should be able to open, minor editing and lettering as well as getting the designs to your machines). Along the way, as your skills increase, you may want to invest in more powerful software. 

Yes, my wilcom software reads most files, including DST files (except I had this really tricky Melco file last week that would NOT open for me *grrrrr*).


----------



## screen dummy

As we were told, learn embroidery then worry about digitizing later. Watching how designs sew out gives you an idea of how they are put together. When your are ready to learn digitizing you will have a grasp of how things should be.


----------



## oldkush

Ted ... If you are considering the Toyota ESP 9100, also check out the Tajima Neo 2 or Neo Plus at

Tajima Embroidery Machine - NEO2 - TEJTII-C1501

Except for some cosmetic plastic and machine software, the 9100 and Neo are the same machine [basically a Tajima head and cap system, combined with a Toyota pantogram, body and electronics.

There is a Toyota group at

toyotaEMB : toyotaEMB

and a Tajima group at

TajimaPlus : Tajima Owners Group

Bob


----------



## Screen Printer

Thanks so much guys! This forum is awesome!

You guys and gals have given me so much help and ideas.

I am new to the business.. in fact..I did not start it yet.

I own a photography studio with extra space in my building that I will use to create a new business.

Once I get this up and running and as I get experience I hope to share my knowledge with some on the friends here.

Thanks a million!

I will let you know what I decide.

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## aminaic

The result you get from Barudan you cannot get from any machine - that is what I have seen anyway. It just last a long time as well


----------



## Screen Printer

EXTouch said:


> Yes, my wilcom software reads most files, including DST files .



If I go with Wilcom.. what is the exact name of the software and the level?

Embroidery Studio?
Deco Studio?

What level would you recommend?

What I don't like about the Toyota is I can only buy from a certain dealer because they have territories.

I have to buy the machine at Data Stitch. The software that they sell with the machine is their own software called Stitch Pro.

I can't buy the machine from Pantograms but I could get their software.....Forte


Give me your thought on software.

I can buy the machine with no software...just Toyota's Basic.


----------



## Buechee

I have a single head brothers. I like it. It does the job well. I guess it could be faster, but For what most people stitch at, it work great. There's a post here that states that most of us stitch at 800 or 900. The only down side it the number of needles. For me the 6 is good. If you know you will need more colors, I'd get a head with more needles. That is what I plan to do later on down the road.


----------



## EXTouch

I use TES Professional and DecoStudio 1.5. If I didn't already have the TES Pro, I'd probably get Wilcom Level 2. But that's just me and it suits my needs. Like Screen Dummy said, the digitizing can come later, there are plenty of good digitizers out there with great turn around times. Editing and Lettering were the most important to me at the time, but I got such a great deal on my software that I said "Hey why not". 

Here's an embroidery software review that Stitches (an embroidery magazine) did from April of this year. Stitches Software Review


----------



## SMB Printing

I was thinking of also getting an embroidery machine. How much do they run for?


----------



## Screen Printer

SMB Printing said:


> I was thinking of also getting an embroidery machine. How much do they run for?


 
Brother PR 650 starts at $8000.

It is a great machine to start out.

It will suit many needs.

Just depends on the volume you have in mind.

Brother International - Industrial Embroidery and Sewing


I don't want to sound like a pro..I am just starting out myself...But I have been asking alot of questions and learning from these awesome people here.

ted


----------



## Screen Printer

EXTouch said:


> I use TES Professional and DecoStudio 1.5. If I didn't already have the TES Pro, I'd probably get Wilcom Level 2. But that's just me and it suits my needs. Like Screen Dummy said, the digitizing can come later, there are plenty of good digitizers out there with great turn around times. Editing and Lettering were the most important to me at the time, but I got such a great deal on my software that I said "Hey why not".
> 
> Here's an embroidery software review that Stitches (an embroidery magazine) did from April of this year. Stitches Software Review


Does Wilcom do whatTes and DecoStudio both do?


----------



## Screen Printer

I need to stop researching and just buy something.

All this researching is driving me crazy.


I really like Toyota
Pantograms offers this Meistergram 
I found a Happy.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What do you think about the Meistergram?
1 head- $12,995
2 head- $15,995
4 head- $24,995
6 head- $29,995
8 head- $37,995

Great Prices...How is this machine?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What do you think about the Happy?




Last chance effort..I am buying something before the end of the year.

Help me decide.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Ted Uhall said:


> Does Wilcom do whatTes and DecoStudio both do?


Wilcom can do what TES and Deco Studio both do, with one hand tied behind its back. Wilcom is at the top of the list when it comes to embroidery software. 
In my opinion, and yes, I own this software, TES is at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Buechee

I'm sure someone else has posted this. I talked with someone here near me that has been in the biz for over 20 years and he told me if you really want to be a player in this game you need to get a commercial machine. I stated, on another post here, that I have a pr650. I love it, but I would love to upgrade to a Melco. I would buy another pr650, but I would only want 2 in total. 

Anyway, the guy told me to get a Tajima because they are one of the best and the one that is most used.

Good luck.


----------



## Buechee

lizziemaxine said:


> Wilcom can do what TES and Deco Studio both do, with one hand tied behind its back. Wilcom is at the top of the list when it comes to embroidery software.
> In my opinion, and yes, I own this software, TES is at the bottom of the list.



I don't own any of these, but from mt research, I'd have to agree with this post.


----------



## oldkush

Ted Uhall said:


> I really like Toyota
> Pantograms offers this Meistergram
> I found a Happy.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> What do you think about the Meistergram?
> Great Prices...How is this machine?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> What do you think about the Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted
> 
> The Toyota 9100 [same machine as the Tajima Neo] is a very good machine. The 9100 and Neo are manufactured in the same Tokai plant in Japan. Both Toyota and Tajima have a long solid history in embroidery machines. I think you would be happy with either the 9100 or Neo.
> 
> Happy also manufacturers very good embroidery machines and like Toyota or Tajima, Happy has been around for a long time. The Happy machines [also made in Japan] are good solid performers and will serve you well for many years.
> 
> Meistergram on the other hand is a slightly different story. The name Meistergram has been around in the embroidery world for many years BUT the Meistergram of today is NOT the same company of days gone by. The old Meistergram company closed its doors a few years ago and apparently someone bought the rights to the Meistergram name.
> 
> The new Meistergram machines sold by Pantograms are Meistergram in name only. These machines are made in China and like virtually all Chinese machines, they are copy's of the Tajima. Chinese made machines have been in North America 6 or 7 years now and overall, reputation of these machines and service provided by distributors has been sub par. Some machine companies like Renaissance and Feiya aren't even around anymore.
> 
> From the machines you are considering, my personal opinion on which to purchase:
> 
> - Toyota ESP 9100 [or Tajima Neo] .... yes
> 
> - Happy machines .... yes
> 
> - Meistergram machines .... no
> 
> Also remember to make dealer/distributor after sales support a big part of your decision on which machine to buy. Ask the dealers for a list of reference customers who you could contact to ask about both the machines and dealer support.
> 
> Good luck and let us know which machine you decide on.
> 
> Bob


----------



## EXTouch

I only know what I know, but I think Wilcom is probably the most trusted name in Embroidery Software. 

Definitely look at the software review article that I posted, there's some really good stuff in there.


----------



## EXTouch

lizziemaxine said:


> Wilcom can do what TES and Deco Studio both do, with one hand tied behind its back. Wilcom is at the top of the list when it comes to embroidery software.
> In my opinion, and yes, I own this software, TES is at the bottom of the list.


LOL...Yes, I have to agree (well maybe not the bottom bottom, but there are others that are better). 

I use DecoStudio more than I use TES. But that's what works for me and what the majority of my business is *shrug*


----------



## oldkush

Choosing embroidery software can be harder than picking a machine. That is why I think those looking to purchase software should take the time to find out what is available. 

I don't believe there is "a best" embroidery software, Instead, there are a number of good programs available and it is up to each of us to find the one that best suit our own particular requirements, skill level, comfort of use and budget.

For some, maybe Wilcom would be a good choice but for others, perhaps Pulse or Embird or DesignShop or StitchEra or DecoStudio or ???? would be a better fit.

The quality of design produced will depend more on the digitizers understanding of embroidery basics [push-pull, stitch length, underlay stitching, stitch types, pathing, etc.], their digitizing experience and abilities to get the most out of the software they are using .... than the brand of embroidery software used.

Neither the machine or customer care what brand of embroidery software is used. The only thing that matters is quality of design .... and more than one embroidery program is capable of producing quality designs.

Bob


----------



## Screen Printer

Anyone here use Forte?

It is Pantograms private version
_Comes with 250 fonts
_
Forte Design Software

I watched the video..it looks pretty nice!


Ted


----------



## Prinsz

Hello,

What about the Amaya xt from melco?
In what hierarchy should you guys place this machine.
According to the guy here that wants to sell it to me it is a commercial ( great ) machine.
Also can you guys tell me something about the time it takes to make a logo of 8 by 8 cm?

Thanx from Holland(europe)


----------



## dunedinbob

I've been reading this thread and it sounds a lot like me a couple of years ago. We purchased the Toyota single head to start out with mostly because of the reliability of the Tajema hardware. But the biggest draw was the fact that we could network mutiple single heads together in the future to either do the same job or different jobs. Most mutiple head machines can't do different tasks on each head. I don't know currently but I know the Toyota and the Melco are big on networking their machines. Anyway, thats my two cents worth. Good luck.


----------



## anthonyckm

Ted Uhall said:


> The dealer is a tech...he has a store manager to run the store.
> 
> I get your point on the beefed up home machine.
> 
> That is what I want to hear!
> 
> Would the BE-1201B be the commercial model?
> 
> Brother International - Industrial Embroidery and Sewing
> 
> I would like to go with a brother for my first machine...because..they are so nice and helpful and local.
> 
> Once I know what I am doing..then I can venture off to another brand.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ted


Hi i am from Malaysia, correct me if i am wrong does 
Brother International - Industrial Embroidery and Sewing still manufacture the BE-1201-B model, because due to my understanding they have already stop producing it already.


----------



## anthonyckm

Ted Uhall said:


> I need to stop researching and just buy something.
> 
> All this researching is driving me crazy.
> 
> 
> I really like Toyota
> Pantograms offers this Meistergram
> I found a Happy.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> What do you think about the Meistergram?
> 1 head- $12,995
> 2 head- $15,995
> 4 head- $24,995
> 6 head- $29,995
> 8 head- $37,995
> 
> Great Prices...How is this machine?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> What do you think about the Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last chance effort..I am buying something before the end of the year.
> 
> Help me decide.


Is the prize inclusive of digitizing software. If it's not the prize is kind of high for a china made.


----------



## anthonyckm

oldkush said:


> Ted Uhall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Toyota
> Pantograms offers this Meistergram
> I found a Happy.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> What do you think about the Meistergram?
> Great Prices...How is this machine?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> What do you think about the Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted
> 
> The Toyota 9100 [same machine as the Tajima Neo] is a very good machine. The 9100 and Neo are manufactured in the same Tokai plant in Japan. Both Toyota and Tajima have a long solid history in embroidery machines. I think you would be happy with either the 9100 or Neo.
> 
> Happy also manufacturers very good embroidery machines and like Toyota or Tajima, Happy has been around for a long time. The Happy machines [also made in Japan] are good solid performers and will serve you well for many years.
> 
> Meistergram on the other hand is a slightly different story. The name Meistergram has been around in the embroidery world for many years BUT the Meistergram of today is NOT the same company of days gone by. The old Meistergram company closed its doors a few years ago and apparently someone bought the rights to the Meistergram name.
> 
> The new Meistergram machines sold by Pantograms are Meistergram in name only. These machines are made in China and like virtually all Chinese machines, they are copy's of the Tajima. Chinese made machines have been in North America 6 or 7 years now and overall, reputation of these machines and service provided by distributors has been sub par. Some machine companies like Renaissance and Feiya aren't even around anymore.
> 
> From the machines you are considering, my personal opinion on which to purchase:
> 
> - Toyota ESP 9100 [or Tajima Neo] .... yes
> 
> - Happy machines .... yes
> 
> - Meistergram machines .... no
> 
> Also remember to make dealer/distributor after sales support a big part of your decision on which machine to buy. Ask the dealers for a list of reference customers who you could contact to ask about both the machines and dealer support.
> 
> Good luck and let us know which machine you decide on.
> 
> Bob
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bob, i am just curious why the Chinese made EMB machine dealers in the United States are not doing so well and also sales and service also are not at Par with the Japanese Made? No hard feeling just to understand more about the American market.
Click to expand...


----------



## anthonyckm

rs said:


> Hi Ted,
> I have a Brother four head and single head commercial machine and they have both been good machines. Today I purchase a Happy HCD 1501 to add to my eqiupment for a few reasons. The four head machine was getting tied up doing full backs for hockey jerseys, biker jacket backs ext. and some of these were being done as a single run because of the order or in the case of the hockey jerseys they all have different numbers on the backs. So basically I needed a single head with a large sewing field to help free up my four head because my brother single head couldn't hold the design.The Brother six head machine that my competition has even has more limitation as far as full backs go and the four head will hold larger hoops.So look for a machine with a wide sew area weather you are looking for a single head or four head or six head. Another thing to consider is if you go for a single head is the ease to convert over to the cap mode. My Brother single head is a pain to convert and never gets changed to the hat mode but with the Happy single head is the same as my Brother four head to convert and will be use for caps. Good luck Rick


Hi i just curious to know more about cap embroidery using cap frame those the digitizing require special where of doing it which is different than the t-shirt?


----------



## anthonyckm

EnMartian said:


> Our parent company, which has over 1000 heads, uses a lot of Barudans. We have other brands, but the Barudans are consistent and run well. From what I've been told, Barudan makes a good solid machine. As far as I know, we've been running this brand for a number of years and we keep buying them.


I agree with that quote, although i am Chinese Brand user and technician, i 100% agree with it.


----------



## Sharonsews

I have Barudans and they last forever. I know a shop that does a lousy job of maintaining their machines and they are still running after 20 years. Also, Barudans can be networked just the same as any other single heads.
If you really want to make an informed decision what is right for you, go to one of the major trade shows, The printwear show or ISS show. All the machine people are ther with their equipment. You can watch them running and ask questions and see the quality they are producing. Also at a show they usually have special pricing deals. In closing I investigated every machine thoroughly before buying mine. Not a decision to take lightly as it is quite an investment.
In closing I will also say that Barudan is the easiest to learn of the commercial machines. It has a very easy automat to undestand.


----------



## Screen Printer

Just wanted to Thank You guys for the advice.

I started this thread in December hoping to get into embroidery.

I was thinking about buying a Brother single head.

Then it went to SWF...Then Meistergram...then Toyota.

Totally confusing at times.

I decided to wait until ISS Orlando in February.

Well...Today March 1st I made my decision.

I bought 

1 - Barudan Elite Pro II with stand
1 - Barudan 6 head
1 - Wilcom Deco Studio

Full Hoop Master Kit
Lots of hoops and extras

Order will arrive on next Tuesday.

Thanks everyone....

Ted


----------



## lizziemaxine

Ted Uhall said:


> Just wanted to Thank You guys for the advice.
> 
> I started this thread in December hoping to get into embroidery.
> 
> I was thinking about buying a Brother single head.
> 
> Then it went to SWF...Then Meistergram...then Toyota.
> 
> Totally confusing at times.
> 
> I decided to wait until ISS Orlando in February.
> 
> Well...Today March 1st I made my decision.
> 
> I bought
> 
> 1 - Barudan Elite Pro II with stand
> 1 - Barudan 6 head
> 1 - Wilcom Deco Studio
> 
> Full Hoop Master Kit
> Lots of hoops and extras
> 
> Order will arrive on next Tuesday.
> 
> Thanks everyone....
> 
> Ted


Congratulations to you and best of luck.


----------



## Prinsz

Yeehaaa 
no half work there Ted hahaha. Lots of good luck man.
What made you decide for the Barudan over Meistergram/toyota?
Anyway I wish you all the best with your business!


----------



## susanralf

Not sure if its only me but the quality you get from Barudan machines no other machine can match that


----------



## Prinsz

Not even Tajima?


----------



## anthonyckm

Ted Uhall said:


> Just wanted to Thank You guys for the advice.
> 
> I started this thread in December hoping to get into embroidery.
> 
> I was thinking about buying a Brother single head.
> 
> Then it went to SWF...Then Meistergram...then Toyota.
> 
> Totally confusing at times.
> 
> I decided to wait until ISS Orlando in February.
> 
> Well...Today March 1st I made my decision.
> 
> I bought
> 
> 1 - Barudan Elite Pro II with stand
> 1 - Barudan 6 head
> 1 - Wilcom Deco Studio
> 
> Full Hoop Master Kit
> Lots of hoops and extras
> 
> Order will arrive on next Tuesday.
> 
> Thanks everyone....
> 
> Ted


good choice ted if i were u i will also choose barudan. Congratulations and good luck from Malaysia.


----------



## AndTees

Great choice. My next machine will be a Barudan also because they have an improved pantograph that positions more precisely... resulting in a better looking result. Small details really do better.


----------



## Prinsz

Great choice,

I finally found a tech in my neighbourhood 
I made an appointment for next monday for the same singlehead.
The only thing is their asking price is about 20000 without anything extra isn't that much?
It's the BEVT Z1501CBII barudan single head right?

Rene


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS

susanralf said:


> Not sure if its only me but the quality you get from Barudan machines no other machine can match that




No offense, but you must never have used a Tajima. I am not saying it is better than a Barudan, but I can assure you it is just as good. Tajimas are built like an anvil. They run forever.


----------



## anthonyckm

Ted Uhall said:


> Just wanted to Thank You guys for the advice.
> 
> I started this thread in December hoping to get into embroidery.
> 
> I was thinking about buying a Brother single head.
> 
> Then it went to SWF...Then Meistergram...then Toyota.
> 
> Totally confusing at times.
> 
> I decided to wait until ISS Orlando in February.
> 
> Well...Today March 1st I made my decision.
> 
> I bought
> 
> 1 - Barudan Elite Pro II with stand
> 1 - Barudan 6 head
> 1 - Wilcom Deco Studio
> 
> Full Hoop Master Kit
> Lots of hoops and extras
> 
> Order will arrive on next Tuesday.
> 
> Thanks everyone....
> 
> Ted


oh btw ted the barudan which u r buying is a flat head barudan hmmm, how about the rotary head barudan did the sales man mention about the rotary head? normally barudan's are famous for the rotary head in asia!!!


----------



## Screen Printer

Prinsz said:


> Yeehaaa
> no half work there Ted hahaha. Lots of good luck man.
> What made you decide for the Barudan over Meistergram/toyota?
> Anyway I wish you all the best with your business!


One thing I noticed...many shops went from XYZ to Barudan.

I did not talk to anyone that left Barudan for XYZ.


----------



## Screen Printer

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> No offense, but you must never have used a Tajima. I am not saying it is better than a Barudan, but I can assure you it is just as good. Tajimas are built like an anvil. They run forever.



I saw both machines run.

I think Barudan is slightly better on finer lettering.

Tajima has newer features though.

Barudan Tech is 30 minutes from me.

What sold me was barudan's personal service.

The salesman is going to be here when it arrives...to make sure we get it off the truck properly and to help uncrate it and set it up.

Tajima...more or less..you are on your own to unload.

They will come after it is here to set it up.

Barudan gives 2 days of training on location .

Tajima...online or go to them for training.


----------



## Screen Printer

Prinsz said:


> Great choice,
> 
> I finally found a tech in my neighbourhood
> I made an appointment for next monday for the same singlehead.
> The only thing is their asking price is about 20000 without anything extra isn't that much?
> It's the BEVT Z1501CBII barudan single head right?
> 
> Rene


price depends where you are..

Is that US?

Dollars?

If so..it is not near that much.


----------



## Prinsz

Yep dollars (I converted the euro's)
It's in europe but I saw them in the US for less then 13000 (BEVT Z1501 CB elite pro2) with frames and caps.


----------



## Screen Printer

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Tajimas are built like an anvil. They run forever.


I was very interested in Tajima.

Barudan just beat them hands down with customer service.


Tajima wants 100% payment before ordering.

Barudan 10% down...they ship...Balance in 30 days. I have all the money up front but it shows how they are secure with their product.

Tajima...Ships their product...you unload at your own place...you damage...your risk...ole well.
Tech comes after it is setup.

Barudan...The salesman is here to help unload the truck...uncrate and help us assemble.
He cares that most people don't have experience unloading a 3000 pound piece of equipment.
He is bringing his jack and saw to cut the crate.

Not that I don't have the equipment but...he offered.


Tajima...Tech would assemble..you go to their facility to train on software.

Barudan...You get 3 days with them in your own facility. 1 to setup and go over the machine and 2 for training.

I chose to have training at a later date for my schedule.

Price...about the same.

Tajima...tech in Texas...but billed from New Orleans...2 hours from me...You pay travel time....hotel...food....etc

Barudan- Tech lives 30 minutes from me.

----------------------------------------------

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone.

This is a new business venture for me.

It is 1:34 am..I can't sleep
My single and 6 head arrive at 8:00 am

I am so excited.

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## anthonyckm

Ted Uhall said:


> I was very interested in Tajima.
> 
> Barudan just beat them hands down with customer service.
> 
> 
> Tajima wants 100% payment before ordering.
> 
> Barudan 10% down...they ship...Balance in 30 days. I have all the money up front but it shows how they are secure with their product.
> 
> Tajima...Ships their product...you unload at your own place...you damage...your risk...ole well.
> Tech comes after it is setup.
> 
> Barudan...The salesman is here to help unload the truck...uncrate and help us assemble.
> He cares that most people don't have experience unloading a 3000 pound piece of equipment.
> He is bringing his jack and saw to cut the crate.
> 
> Not that I don't have the equipment but...he offered.
> 
> 
> Tajima...Tech would assemble..you go to their facility to train on software.
> 
> Barudan...You get 3 days with them in your own facility. 1 to setup and go over the machine and 2 for training.
> 
> I chose to have training at a later date for my schedule.
> 
> Price...about the same.
> 
> Tajima...tech in Texas...but billed from New Orleans...2 hours from me...You pay travel time....hotel...food....etc
> 
> Barudan- Tech lives 30 minutes from me.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone.
> 
> This is a new business venture for me.
> 
> It is 1:34 am..I can't sleep
> My single and 6 head arrive at 8:00 am
> 
> I am so excited.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ted


hey ted would it be possible for u to email me a photo of the machines, i would love to see it, and again good choice, wow i didn't know that tajima is not so supportive in the US, all this while i thaught they r very supportive and by the barudan has a bright future in their self and service concept it is exactly the same concept which i am applying for my customer although it is a chinese machine.


----------



## Screen Printer

anthonyckm said:


> hey ted would it be possible for u to email me a photo of the machines, i would love to see it, and again good choice, wow i didn't know that tajima is not so supportive in the US, all this while i thaught they r very supportive and by the barudan has a bright future in their self and service concept it is exactly the same concept which i am applying for my customer although it is a chinese machine.


Photo is in post 67 of this thread


----------



## lizziemaxine

Ted Uhall said:


> Barudan- Tech lives 30 minutes from me.
> 
> 
> Ted


Is that Tech who lives near you Ray Parker? If so, you have just about the best in the business close at hand. Great guy.
Best of luck with this new adventure.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS

Granted, I only bought a Tajima Neo-2 Single head, but my salesman delivered it in his van. Helped me physically carry it in. Set it up for me and gave me basic training on the machine. I already was experienced with embroidery in general.


----------



## myfinishingtouch

We ended up buying a Barudan but almost bought a Tajima. Really wanted a ZSK after watching it run but they weren't price competitive with either Barudan or Tajima. Anyway, IMHO, the Tajima and Barudan are both great machines. What drove my decision was the training I could get from Barudan and service support. If I had a Tajima tech in town I probably would have gone the other way and be just as happy. Although, truth be told I plan on doing all mx on my machine while on speaker phone with Barudan. It isn't that hard. I've had to reset the hook timing and Barudan telephone support was great.


----------



## Screen Printer

lizziemaxine said:


> Is that Tech who lives near you Ray Parker? If so, you have just about the best in the business close at hand. Great guy.
> Best of luck with this new adventure.


Yes..Ray Parker..I haven't met him yet.

We took delivery today....Our salesman come to help with the offload...uncrate...and assembly.


This machine is awesome!

Thanks so much!

I am so excited!

ted


----------



## lizziemaxine

Ted Uhall said:


> Yes..Ray Parker..I haven't met him yet.
> 
> ted


When you do meet Ray you are going to like him a lot. 
And, tell him Jane Swanzy says Howdy.


----------



## Screen Printer

lizziemaxine said:


> When you do meet Ray you are going to like him a lot.
> And, tell him Jane Swanzy says Howdy.


Howdy? Must be a CowGirl Thing...hehehehe

Just kidding!

Will do!


----------



## oldkush

Congrats Ted. You certainly chose some of the better machines available ..... they will serve you very well.

Good luck

Bob





Well...Today March 1st I made my decision.

I bought 

1 - Barudan Elite Pro II with stand
1 - Barudan 6 head
1 - Wilcom Deco Studio

Full Hoop Master Kit
Lots of hoops and extras

Order will arrive on next Tuesday.

Thanks everyone....

Ted[/quote]


----------



## Prinsz

Hi there Ted,

How are your machines doing?
Are you happy?
Like to hear from you


----------



## JAF

I'd be interested in hearing how things are going. I have a single Tajima & a 4 head Barudan. Both are good machines. My operator prefers the Bardan.


----------



## DKgrafix

I started my embroidery business last September. I have purchased Tajima Neo2, and I can tell you that I love my machine. I was choosing between Tajima, SWF, Happy and Barudan. All great machines, but in the end I ended up with two of final choices, Tajima and SWF. With SWF I was going to get a bit more in the package, but I ended up with Tajima because they have office 30 minutes away from me. Service was a great part of my decision, but also, after researching for about a year, I have learned that Tajima and Barudan are built the best and are real workhorses. Again, I do not have anything against SWF and Happy, great machines, but after I added and subtracted everything Tajima was my choice, and I'm happy with my decision. If you are purchasing a software, I got Pulse Creator with my machine. It is pricey, but I like it. You can get a free one from SWF called Stitch Era Universal which is a Internet based software. I have it, for minor editing is good, but I can not get used to it after using Pulse, it is much slower. Hope this helps.


----------



## kifcat

I'm a complete newbie to machine embroidery, and was sure I'd buy a BROTHER, however, it is NOT a commercial machine and there may be warranty issues if the stitch count exceeds DOMESTIC use, and therefore, I decided on an AMAYA XT with 15 needles. I'm too new to give a user's comment, but so far, I'm happy, and have a tech coming to see the machine in April. At 90kgs, it's just a bit big to easily carry around or take to the agent.

Try dividing the total cost by the number of needles to get some idea of value. It was Amaya for me.
KIFCAT


----------



## valleyboy_1

Wow ted, congrats on your purchase. You brought alot. I'm going to start smaller. I will be purchasing a brother pr 650. Reason being because I want to build up a customer base first. (Even though I already kinda have an idea who my customers will be) I'm actively involved in my church, my son school districts is HUGE, and i'm in a fraternity, my wife is in a sorority. We both graduated from the same college as well. So that's alot of business right there along. So once my business outgrows my pr 650, then I will be going with the Amaya XT. Already have my sales rep number programmed in my celly.. LOL. but i'm excited about you, I celebrate your accomplishment and wish you best of luck. God Bless. P.s. I also work full time for a fortune 500 company so I interact with alot of people everyday.


----------



## Screen Printer

Sorry I am just getting back to you guys...for some reason I don't get an email when someone responds to the post.

Took delivery 3 weeks ago.

It is my busy season for my job now...so I put off the training until April 14, 15 and 16.

I am all excited.

Machines are setup...threaded and waiting..hehehehe

This past weekend..I played with the single head.

I embroidered 25 visors for a friend.

A mistake was helping someone out...they bought the cheapest and I paid the price...LOL

Had a few thread breaks....because i was going too fast and the material had alot of movement. It was hard to mount it tight.

Anyway...Lucky I did not have to pay myself by the hour...hehehehe

I think in the future....we will find items that work best and offer those.

This was just a test...we got familiar with the process and we helped someone out.

Can't wait for our training.

Thanks everyone!

Ted


----------



## Screen Printer

valleyboy_1 said:


> Wow ted, congrats on your purchase. You brought alot. I'm going to start smaller. I will be purchasing a brother pr 650. Reason being because I want to build up a customer base first. (Even though I already kinda have an idea who my customers will be) I'm actively involved in my church, my son school districts is HUGE, and i'm in a fraternity, my wife is in a sorority. We both graduated from the same college as well. So that's alot of business right there along. So once my business outgrows my pr 650, then I will be going with the Amaya XT. Already have my sales rep number programmed in my celly.. LOL. but i'm excited about you, I celebrate your accomplishment and wish you best of luck. God Bless. P.s. I also work full time for a fortune 500 company so I interact with alot of people everyday.


Brother 650 is a nice machine.

I almost bought one..but decided to take a deeper plunge.

We also have many contacts...some of which will help us get it off the ground...But I think my main business will come from our own sales.

We want to create a custom line of clothing to cater to many schools i deal with today.

I have some awesome ideas...I will post them once I build my new website.

We are not in a real big hurry to get this going because I am in the busy time of my present business.

We will play with the machines until graduation time in May.

My photography studio will get a break..then I will go full steam with this embroidery.

I want to learn it...then train someone to help me.

I have alot of contacts with my photography business...many of which are so excited I am in this new venture.

Thanks everyone!

Ted


----------



## oldkush

For anyone interested, there are machine specific groups which you may wish to check out ...

Barudan [not terribly active but a good group]
barudanowners : Barudan Embroidery Machines

Tajima [active with plenty of embroidery info in the Files / Links sections of the group]
TajimaPlus : Tajima Owners Group

Amaya [good friendly group]
AmayaEMB : Melco Amaya Embroidery Machines

Toyota [nice group for those with a Toyota machine]
toyotaEMB : toyotaEMB

SWF [very large and active group]
SWFOwners : A group where SWF embroidery machines owners can communicate, offer tips and exchange ideas.

Brother PR600-650 [very large and active group for those with Brother/BabyLock med. machines]
PR600-EmbPro_Machines : PR600 & Embroidery Professional Machine Lovers

ZSK [small group and not very active but worth joining if you have or are considering a ZSK]
zskowners : ZSK OWNERS

For those with an interest in other machine groups, do a search Yahoo! Groups - Join or create groups, clubs, forums & communities



BobK


----------



## anthonyckm

anthonyckm said:


> good choice ted if i were u i will also choose barudan. Congratulations and good luck from Malaysia.


hello ted greetings from malaysia i am just wondering how is the wilcom deco studio is it user friendly, well i am considering of buying a wilcom deco studio but i have not seen the software and try it by physical it self so i was thinking what is your opinion of it?


----------



## zeverken

Hello all,

I've been lurking on this forum for a while now. My brother and I have a young t-shirt printing business here in Belgium, but we're interested in adding embroidery to our in house production facility, instead of outsourcing it. A couple of questions for you to help us decide which direction to go machine-wise.

From reading a bit here, i have learnt that Amaya, Toyota and Barudan enjoy a solid reputation. A feature that interests me a lot is that different machines can be linked together via a LAN. This is interesting to me because when i think about the future, it would be quite easy to expand towards a multi-head array of machines linked together.

Now, the question for you is... What do you think is an advantage of the same brand of machines linked together in a array, versus a few machines of different brands/types working at the same time, but on their own, not linked together. Is the only difference that you would have to click start on 2 machines instead of click only once to start the array of 2 machines?

The plan is to start by embroiding names/words onto different textiles. So in a first phase mass production isn't what we're after. But i kinda like to keep options open towards the future...

Another question... Do you know the german brand Fortron? A guy is stopping his business and is selling a Fortron F810 machine with controller PC and software. Any comments on this? Here is the manufacturers website with short information: *Fortron Sticktechnik embroidery.

*Thanks for the great info on this forum so far!


----------



## Prinsz

Hello zeverken,

you should go to Liratex in belgium and see the barudan if you can. In addittion the linking of machines is doable on the barudan toobut if you are thinking of buying a one head and than buy some more after your business expands you don't want to buy 3 more singleheads( for example) but one four head will be much cheaper.
if you go to liratex cause barudan is the absolute best send my regards to lan librecht ( from rene prins) Good luck on your quest!


----------



## vlcnmstr

I would LOVE to have a barudun... but as I am a small one person business and it is out of my home (and I have a semi full time job to pay the bills) Several machines were eliminated for the simple fact they wouldn't go through the door!. My studio room has a standard 29" door and being an apartment, I can't simply knock out and make bigger. I looked at the brother as well and really though too small for the price (and I have a viking designer one that can do most of what that can do anyway) so took an intermediate step of the happy voyager. 12 needles, bigger field, heavier construction (though I don't think it will do car mats any time soon) and fits through the door. this will allow me to easily do "left chests" and caps, which many have said are the bread and butter of the business as well as some one off art-type embroideries I design for limited edition. My next step is a DTG printer so I can do multi media printing caps and shirts with add on embroidery to nudge it up a level. as my market aim is small volume (25-100 pieces), I think these should suffice until I REALLY need larger fields and have made enough money to move.
sound ok?


----------



## JAF

vlcnmstr said:


> I would LOVE to have a barudun... but as I am a small one person business and it is out of my home (and I have a semi full time job to pay the bills) Several machines were eliminated for the simple fact they wouldn't go through the door!. My studio room has a standard 29" door and being an apartment, I can't simply knock out and make bigger. I looked at the brother as well and really though too small for the price (and I have a viking designer one that can do most of what that can do anyway) so took an intermediate step of the happy voyager. 12 needles, bigger field, heavier construction (though I don't think it will do car mats any time soon) and fits through the door. this will allow me to easily do "left chests" and caps, which many have said are the bread and butter of the business as well as some one off art-type embroideries I design for limited edition. My next step is a DTG printer so I can do multi media printing caps and shirts with add on embroidery to nudge it up a level. as my market aim is small volume (25-100 pieces), I think these should suffice until I REALLY need larger fields and have made enough money to move.
> sound ok?


Your situation did limit your machine choices. Yes, left chest designs are the main part of our business, caps come in second. Get a relationship going with another embroiderer that has a large sewing field. When you get requests for a jacket tell your customer OK and send it out.


----------



## sabrina

I have the Brother PR6** machine and let me tell you I have done a large order of Carhardt coats and it was the most frustrating. The coats would always hang up on something and go offline and then the swearing would begin because I would have to take all the stitches out. We are now looking to get a commercial one. Don't get me wrong I have had it for 6 years and have done some nice things and made some money but had we shopped around we would have discovered that the commercial machine prices for a single head are not that much more than we paid for the brother. Had I realized that I would have gone to the commercial one head right off the bat. It is a pain in the butt to do hats also....always going offline for no reason. Just my opinion from an owner.


----------



## vlcnmstr

by "offline" do you mean the software is hanging or do you mean it's the sewing that gets "misaligned"?

one friend that has lots of experience said to make sure patterns for hats are always digitized so they stitch from the bottom up and from center out, even if it means more cuts and thread changes. that way any distortion of fabric gets pushed ahead of the stitching and out of the way.


----------



## sabrina

As far as going offline..... it may be a whole half of a semi or jsut an outline and it is not the design because I test sew the design out on fabric before putting it on a jacket or I use cheap sample hats. As far as the coats it is because there is not enough clearance from the head. The fabric gets bulked up and bam it is offline and you are screwed. It is not only me that has the problem we also have a friend who owns a embroidery company that has the same machine and it does the same thing to her. If you are going to do large items like a jacket I would never use the PR** again. I would definitely shop around. Once you try to sew a 3XL carhardt it is way to risky and frustrating.


----------



## sealove

I am also looking into an embroidery machine for my business but I will need one that can be packed into separated boxes not weighing more than 100 lbs each for reasons of transportation.
Would someone have any recommendations?
ah I am looking for an industrial one head around 15 needles and not a compact light one.


----------



## anthonyckm

sealove said:


> I am also looking into an embroidery machine for my business but I will need one that can be packed into separated boxes not weighing more than 100 lbs each for reasons of transportation.
> Would someone have any recommendations?
> ah I am looking for an industrial one head around 15 needles and not a compact light one.


do you consider china made embroidery machine for instant feiya brand


----------



## sealove

Not Chinese. I will try to stay as far away as I can from Chinese products that need precision, costumer services.
I would buy Chinese paper, packing, labels but not cotton, food, machinery unless backed by a reputable brand that is producing over there.


----------



## anthonyckm

sealove said:


> Not Chinese. I will try to stay as far away as I can from Chinese products that need precision, costumer services.
> I would buy Chinese paper, packing, labels but not cotton, food, machinery unless backed by a reputable brand that is producing over there.


FYI,Feiya brand is a reputable brand locally in china, its services and quality is as good as in tajima shanghai.
If it is other brand i would agree no good but feiya so far customers hardly say no in the asia region as for the US i would understand because not much technical support, as embroidery machine technicians do not want to learn chinese made machines.


----------



## sealove

> Feiya brand is a reputable brand locally in china


Reputable in China doesn't mean much out of China. I still remember of the reputable companies IN CHINA that made dry walls, gyoza dumplings, pet foods. 



> hardly say no in the asia region


I have never heard of it around here.


----------



## anthonyckm

sealove said:


> Reputable in China doesn't mean much out of China. I still remember of the reputable companies IN CHINA that made dry walls, gyoza dumplings, pet foods.
> 
> 
> I have never heard of it around here.


well so sorry to hear that, if this is the final decision that chinese machines will not be in your consideration list well i would say japanese machines will be the best choice for may barudan or a tajima would a good choice as others i wouldn't consider for a reliable machine. as technical support may not be up to the level and machine quality also may not be up to it also.


----------



## sealove

I am not really referring to tech support or the sort. I am talking about problems with its products. I know that no equipment is problem free but I fear that if something happens I won't be able to take legal action just like many homeowners who acquired dry walls and now they can't get their money back, sell their homes and neither live in them.


----------



## lizziemaxine

sealove said:


> I am also looking into an embroidery machine for my business but I will need one that can be packed into separated boxes not weighing more than 100 lbs each for reasons of transportation.
> Would someone have any recommendations?
> ah I am looking for an industrial one head around 15 needles and not a compact light one.


I don't know for sure, but I don't think any of the brands ship a machine in pieces. I'm looking at my Barudan Elite Pro single-head, 15 needle machine and, yes, you could take it apart and each section might weigh less than 100 pounds. But, I think there would be too many issues with putting it together and it working properly that.


----------



## anthonyckm

sealove said:


> I am not really referring to tech support or the sort. I am talking about problems with its products. I know that no equipment is problem free but I fear that if something happens I won't be able to take legal action just like many homeowners who acquired dry walls and now they can't get their money back, sell their homes and neither live in them.


Mayb i don't quite understand the business policy in US but what i do know is that in Malaysia selling Embroidery machines is like selling new cars where by if the machine is faulty u call service center to arrange for a tech to follow up your problems, if the machine is under warranty/guarantee it's free for certain parts but if it is pass the warranty a service fee and spare part fee will be charge.


----------



## xxyybeth

Ted Uhall said:


> I am about to get setup to do embroidery.
> 
> 
> I think I will get a Single Head first.
> Get familiar with it.
> Then get a 6 head.
> Then hopefully enough business to get another 6 head.
> 
> I am looking at the Big Picture.
> 
> 
> What brands and models do you prefer?
> 
> I would rather people that own the machines to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> Brother....Barudan....SWF???????????
> 
> Thanks!


Do you know or know of anybody I could contact Today, Sunday, to help me Clear an Error Code on a Brother BAS 423 (1994)? Machine down, Error Code: N_CASE POS. ERROR, SET NC IN ORDER

Things I've tried: 
OFF/ON, START, Turn PULLEY (Wheel won't turn more than an inch in either direct, did not try to force).
OFF/ON, CLEAR, OFF/ON, END and/or attemps to SET NEEDLE etc. result in same Error, wheel won't turn more than the inch.

Urgent Assistance Needed, Machine Down, nothing on Brother Site and/or in Manuals or other DOC on Brother Site references this Error Message..........HELP PLEASE, willing to pay for same.
Much gratitude for your time.


----------



## Sharonsews

Beth,

Try the Sew Tech website. They have an emergency button. I am sure you will find help there.

SewTech.Net - The Network of Embroidery Technicians


----------



## xxyybeth

*Fixed~Small Wheel Ajacent to Color Motor, Turn Slightly*

Thank you for the reply, but now fixed. 

The Brother BAS 423 1994 Model Manual Downloaded did not have Trouble Shooting for Needle Case Position Error. Was really stumped!

However, now fixed and will pass along the fix incase it happens to somebody else:

There's a small wheel, ajacent to the Color Change Motor, on the middle head, turn it slightly and it aligns the Head/Needle Cases on all Heads, Error Message disappears, back in business. Was FAST Easy Fix ~ Wha-Lah!!!!

Thanks again for trying to help.
Beth


----------



## nanabarry3

anyone have a Fortron 4 head embroidery machine or know a dealer? I have one but am having trouble knowing the software to set up color changes of design


----------



## sportasiajan

Have used Tajima, Barudan, SWF and ZSK and have to say I prefer to use ZSK but would consider either Tajima or Barudan but after my experiences with SWF I would personally never use them again. It all really depends on your budget and the availability of the machines in your area combined with the after sales support you can get. 

Regards Janet


----------



## ericsson2416

I got an email today from a Rep saying "We are no longer offering SWF embroidery machines. They were out of production for about a year and a half. We now offer our own line, the Avacnce."

Has anyone else heard this? Thoughts on the Avacnce?

Thanks

Eric


----------



## PCRTees

We have Toyota single heads (2) and a 6 head Tajima. my Toyota have only needed service once in 6 years other than standard maintence. Tajima is 3 years old and no service other than standard maintance. Techs are about 4 hours away . Make sure which ever machine you get is a comercial machine this is how you make money,don't think cheap is the best way to go,it will cost you more in loss of revenue.


----------



## tfalk

ericsson2416 said:


> Thoughts on the Avacnce?


There are a couple of threads on this forum about the Avance machines, not a lot of data on them since they haven't been around for more than a year or two. We had some discussion about them in November here... http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t611057.html


----------

